# Elephant nose fish tank ? question



## Kwtblack (Oct 7, 2010)

hello guys 
i have a fully setup aquarium and i have no idea how to calculate for gallons 
its about 80 cm 
and i made for elephant nose fish pet 
my question is 
how many elephant nose fish i can have in the aquarium ? 3 Or 1 ? 
most videos in youtube have just only one and small tanks 
what fish that can be friendly and mate to elephant nose fish , eat blood worm same food

if you need a picture of tank just tell 


Thank you


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Here is some good reliable information on this fish:
Elephantnose Fish (Gnathonemus petersii) - Seriously Fish


----------



## Kwtblack (Oct 7, 2010)

Byron said:


> Here is some good reliable information on this fish:
> Elephantnose Fish (Gnathonemus petersii) - Seriously Fish


Hey byron Thanks for the info i know these infos from before just wanted to know members forum suggestions 
i am not lazy to know but i only need suggestions

the tank is ready , i know that i am only can have one of these enf 
but is there problem if i keep one in tank ? doesn't he feel alone to kept one species fish 

only one thing the type of mate room / freind room fish is not avaible here . haven't found any of them

can i add some gouramis fish or neon tetra , silver shark ? , fire eel ?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I've not kept one, but from my research I gather they are not predators and manage in community tanks with peaceful fish. I don't know if any other members have experience, it is not a commonly-kept fish.


----------



## jfengler (Feb 28, 2012)

Byron said:


> I've not kept one, but from my research I gather they are not predators and manage in community tanks with peaceful fish. I don't know if any other members have experience, it is not a commonly-kept fish.


I would only keep it at one elephant nose in the tank, and your tank should be fine if its 80cm long


----------



## cpwebsite (Dec 9, 2012)

A tank that is that long (2 2/3 feet) will generally be 30-40g tops in which case I would not recommend keeping an elephant nose [9" fish in that tank] especially because they can be hard to care for and are picky + they prefer groups.


----------

